
Wappalyzer: Stats on the usage of web based software - ElbertF
http://wappalyzer.com/
======
pedalpete
My initial reaction was 'why?'!

But this actually an interesting tool for getting data on the most used
platforms and tools. Rather than just giving the list of stats on a top 10
style, how about showing just how much more popular jQuery is than prototype
and mootools, i think a % based dataset would be more valuable.

Nice work!

~~~
ElbertF
You can click through to categories and applications.

Compare all Javascript Frameworks:
<http://wappalyzer.com/stats/cat/JavaScript%20frameworks>

Compare jQuery against Mootools:
<http://wappalyzer.com/stats/app/jQuery|Mootools>

~~~
pedalpete
Much better! Sorry I didn't see that. If I were you, I'd put something like
that on the home page so it is apparent to people what they can do with your
product.

------
ElbertF
I launched this website today. Wappalyzer started out as a simple Firefox add-
on that detects software used on websites, later I decided to keep track of
these applications and make the statistics publicly available. Feedback is
more then welcome.

